# Fins or No Fins; Which J2 Reactor Core did You Use and Why?



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

I've been reading this board for months but only opened up my own model for the first time yesterday. I guess I didn't realize until then that it came with your choice of reactor core shell. So which one are people using and why? I kinda like the finned look, but I think the flush version is more true to what appeared on the show, no?


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

The fusion core with the extended fins appeared on the J2 when it was in space flight,And the few times the ship actually landed with the legs extended the maneuvering fins retracted.It's very cool that Moebius included both versions:thumbsup:
I have seen a lot of the built ups here with the extended fins,But i reasoned that since my model will only be displayed with the legs down i opted for using the core housing with retracted fins.
It's really up to the builder however.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

The 4' Miniature had the fins.

The full size prop did not.

My crrent state of the build has the fins, But my Fusion core is removable, so If I wanted to, I could swap the Fins for the non fins...


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the extra info beatlepaul.
From looking at photos of the hero J2 with the landing gear down,It still has the extended fins.I went back and checked a couple pics of the Gemini 12 and fins were extended on that one as well,In the launch cradle and in flight.


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

I like the retracted fins best, but have to say the lighting effect looks amazing with the extended fin. So, I am using the extended. I will probably be one of those that changes them back and forth. Love options!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Even the little Jupiter/Gemini model had the fins.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm keeping that option open. Although, I must say that I prefer the extended fins over the retracted version. The part seems to fit rather snugly without gluing it, so I'm not going to. This would allow me to switch out the core housing to suit my mood at any given time. I'm glad that Moebius made this an option and made the part so it snaps in where glue isn't a requirement.

Bryan


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

I built mine with the fins, to me it just looks better that way. Of course since mine is built with the power core as the access to the ship's batteries, I could switch it out and display it either way. I would just have to wire up the second power core for lighting as well.


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I think I'll go fins. If you are lighting the power core and only snap it in, don't you experience light leak at the seam where the core meets the hull?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Peacefield said:


> Thanks everyone. I think I'll go fins. If you are lighting the power core and only snap it in, don't you experience light leak at the seam where the core meets the hull?


The core fits pretty snug and I added a ring over the ring of led's around the inside edge of the core, doing this took care of light leaks.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I used the finned version, liked it best, and the core lighting does reflect on it for a nice affect!


----------



## mmmmp (Jan 15, 2010)

****Extended Fins****!!!!

I'm quite vocal on this subject for two reasons:

1. Personally, I like the look of the extended fins. Adds just one more small, but significant detail to an already wonderful model. Being a realitively simple design, these kind of details are essential. (IMO)

2. After I read Ron Gross' article on his prototype J2, I was very impressed someone took the time to address the fusion core and make it correct. Also, I recently bought a 
2nd PL kit - which has no fins - and decided to scratch build them. Although this is not a difficult scratch build, it is very, VERY time consuming to get right. However, this extra work adds *tons* of realism to the build. Very much like cutting out the lower viewport and adding a couple of subtle LEDS. (You don't even need to build the lwr deck, just add the parts directly visible or frost-out the window entirely.) Again, just my opinion.

Sounds like you're going with the exteneded fins - so good luck. I'm sure you'll do a great job.

My F/C is a slightly brighter silver than the main hull, but has anyone considered making the fins themselves a brighter silver color? Or using Bare Metal....to enhance the core lighting? I've been toying with the idea, but it's a big job for, perhaps, minimal gain.

Best, 
Mark


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I went with extended fins. To me they just look better and I agree they do work a treat with the lighting.:thumbsup: As for light leaks my reactor core is just snapped in place and it has no discernable light leaks.

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## robm6107 (Apr 6, 2010)

As with most, I'm as well going with the fins but a question. If painting the J2 in Season 1 colors (Flat Light Aircraft Grey), would the "cover" be the same hull color or of silver, metal, etc... as some have said when painting the hull in the silver scheme. Have seen a color pic of the Gem 12/J2 on the cradle & appears to be the hull color. Just Curious of what you would do.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

robm6107 said:


> As with most, I'm as well going with the fins but a question. If painting the J2 in Season 1 colors (Flat Light Aircraft Grey), would the "cover" be the same hull color or of silver, metal, etc... as some have said when painting the hull in the silver scheme. Have seen a color pic of the Gem 12/J2 on the cradle & appears to be the hull color. Just Curious of what you would do.


...Weather it be season 1, 2or 3 The Fusion Core is the same color as the hull:thumbsup:Silver or light grey.
Hope that helps!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I went with the extended fins--the PL kit did not have them so I have a built J2 with the fins retracted, and with the J2 being such a simple, elegant shape as others have said, it needs all the detail it can get. I don't notice any compromising of the light chase effect with the fins extended.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Fin deployed. Just to make something different from PL J2. I could say it "just landed" if in conflicts with the show's canon.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*fins*

my first PL with legs down had no fins, my second Pl kit with legs up had fins, what a supper pain, the 2 choices in the Moebius kit was great. My 2 foot looner saucer has weathered fins, i wanted the ship to looks like the radiation from the core might be baking the fins.


----------

